# Making my first ham..Need Help



## Tiggs (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello, this is my first time posting.

I've made bacon before using a dry cure but this is my first time using a wet cure.
(I just saw Pop's recipe and I'll use that in the future)

So I made the cure two days ago and put 7.5 lb pork shoulder in the brine however I put the Prague#1 in (plus the sugar, etc) and boiled it.

Since this was only 2 days ago am I OK to just put the pork in a new brine?

Also I was going to brine it for 14 days. If I change the brine do I *need *to leave it in extra days?

Thanks for your help!
Tiggs


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 21, 2018)

Start over. Yeah... You can boil the water, but don't add cure until after its cooled. You don't want to cook the cure


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2018)

Look at my method for hams..... 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...s-disclaimer-money.276489/page-2#post-1844811


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2018)

instructions...  Any questions ??  I'm here....  Dave

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money.236375/


----------



## Tiggs (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks guys,

I'm going to discard the old brine and NOT put the pink salt into it when it's hot.

As per Dave's link I'm also going to inject it with brine.
Looking to throw it on the smoker 6/30


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2018)

Tiggs as for the time to cure,give it the full 14 days when you make the new brine.I would also recommend injecting the cure all around the bone to ensure a proper cure good luck Post some pics as you go along.Your location would be a help for people to answer your questions.
Richie


----------



## Lakeside Smoker (Jun 21, 2018)

Wait, what? Don’t boil PP #1 in a brine? I’ve been making hams and pastrami for 20 years and I’ve always added salts, PP#1, sugar, spices into the pot, brought everything to a boil, then cooled it down. I’m also sure I’ve seen this in published books as well. I’m a little shocked to find out this way is wrong. Why is it wrong?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## brent b (Jun 21, 2018)

I've used pops brine method several times.  Inject plenty 14 days and smoke n eat best ham I've had ever. Gotta try Dave's too soon


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2018)

Prague Powder #1
Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.
Prague Powder #2
Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.) It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure. A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly. Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat. When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.

These links also have referenced nitrite degredation.....

https://kosherdosher4.blogspot.com/2014/06/dry-cure-notes.html

https://www.drybagsteak.com/forum/10-other-recipes/4164-smoked-bologna-summer-sausage?start=6

http://www.alliedkenco.com/pdf/use additives.pdf


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2018)

Many published books are incorrect due to lack of adequate and diligent investigation into the topic at hand...  
Also following "Hand me down" recipes is a recipe for disaster, ESPECIALLY where your health and the health of your friends and children are concerned...  my suggestion.....  Do not trust any recipe...  The internet is a valuable tool if you can get around the folks posting false, hand me down recipes....  Rely on University and USDA, FSIS and FDA publications...



Lakeside Smoker said:


> Wait, what? Don’t boil PP #1 in a brine? I’ve been making hams and pastrami for 20 years and I’ve always added salts, PP#1, sugar, spices into the pot, brought everything to a boil, then cooled it down. I’m also sure I’ve seen this in published books as well. I’m a little shocked to find out this way is wrong. Why is it wrong?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


----------



## Lakeside Smoker (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow, thanks for the info!


----------



## Tiggs (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok. Pork shoulder in new brine and injected with cure as well. 

No pics yet but i will have pleanty when i smoke it in 14 days. 

Now, back to putting together my very first Weber Kettle!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2018)

Mike, you are welcome....  have a great evening.....  Dave


Lakeside Smoker said:


> Wow, thanks for the info!


----------



## Lakeside Smoker (Jun 22, 2018)

Tiggs, good luck on your first ham and your first Webber Kettle! Awesome stuff!

Also, I’m sorry if I’m kinda hijacking this thread. After you guys pointed out nitrite degredation, I did a lot of research on it. And, of course, you guys are 100% correct. It’s also overwhelming how many internet/cookbook recipes get it wrong. But, I still have a question, and I hope it doesn’t come across wrong. Why does my pastrami come out so good? I’ve been adding PP#1 with my salts and sugars and bring it to a boil for years. I certainly know now (thanks to you guys) that it is wrong and I understand why it’s wrong. But still, why do my hams and pastrami come out so good? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Tiggs (Jul 2, 2018)

Ok just took the pork out of the brine and sliced off a small piece to fry up
How does it look:


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 2, 2018)

That looks exactly as I expect it should look. You aren't going to know in this case, if it has cured all the way to the center because you would have to slice into the middle of it. You started over and injected and cured for 14 days, so you should be good to go.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks ok.  It's red where you cut it.


----------



## Tiggs (Jul 2, 2018)

Great, im going to soak it overnight to get some of the saltiness out and smoke it tomorrow. 

Using an electric smoker for this one. Gonna set it at 200 and pull the ham at 145. That sound right?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 2, 2018)

What was the second cure recipe??  I reread the thread and I think you used Daves method?


----------



## Tiggs (Jul 2, 2018)

c farmer said:


> What was the second cure recipe??  I reread the thread and I think you used Daves method?



Yes. I injected and submerged in:

for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda®

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda® brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 2, 2018)

Lakeside Smoker said:


> Tiggs, good luck on your first ham and your first Webber Kettle! Awesome stuff!
> 
> Also, I’m sorry if I’m kinda hijacking this thread. After you guys pointed out nitrite degredation, I did a lot of research on it. And, of course, you guys are 100% correct. It’s also overwhelming how many internet/cookbook recipes get it wrong. But, I still have a question, and I hope it doesn’t come across wrong. Why does my pastrami come out so good? I’ve been adding PP#1 with my salts and sugars and bring it to a boil for years. I certainly know now (thanks to you guys) that it is wrong and I understand why it’s wrong. But still, why do my hams and pastrami come out so good?
> 
> ...




Pastrami might look and taste good but you can't see that the effectiveness of the bacteria fighting qualities of the curing salt has diminished I would guess. 
  Kinda like playing Russian roulette.


----------

